# Parameter für Tags aus String lesen (JSP 1.2)



## leifg (14. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein eigenes Tag geschrieben welches einen String als Parameter übernimmt. Das ganze sieht ungefähr so aus:


```
<meinTag:logo mandantid="hierdieID">
```

Jetzt möchte ich aber nicht einen festen String an das Tag übergeben sondern das ganze aus einem String lesen. Beispielsweise so:


```
...
String id= request.getParameter("id");
%>
<meinTag:logo mandantid="<%=id%>">
<%
...
```

Leider bekomme ich dann aber immer den String "<%=id%>" übergeben.

Meine Frage dazu ist: Wie kann ich das realisieren. Ist sowas mit den Spezifikationen von JSP 1.2 schon möglich?

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Sachen ausprobiert die nichts gebracht haben (String.valueOf(id) etc....)

viel Grüße

Leif


----------



## HLX (14. Mrz 2008)

Du willst eine Runtime-Expression (rtexprvalue) übergeben. Hast du dies für das Tag in der TLD-Datei freigeschaltet?


```
<attribute>
      <name>mandantid</name>
      <required>false</required>
      <rtexprvalue>true</rtexprvalue>
</attribute>
```


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du willst eine Runtime-Expression (rtexprvalue) übergeben. Hast du dies für das Tag in der TLD-Datei freigeschaltet?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



War natürlich nicht gesetzt :-/....

Danke für die Info, jetzt funktionierts


----------

